# platfmorma sprzedażowa



## m4tt

Cześć wszystkim,

ponownie zwracam się do osób zapoznanych z legalese. Tym razem mam wątpliwości przy przetłumaczeniu zwrotu 'platforma sprzedażowa'. Kontekst jest następujący:


> Ilekroć w niniejszym Regulaminie jest mowa o serwisie, należy przez to rozumieć platformę sprzedażową, prowadzoną przez Sprzedającego[...]



Mój pomysł jest taki: Whenever the herein Terms of Use mention the website, it should be interpreted as ________ maintained by the Vendor.

- sales platform
- vending platform

?

Best. 
m4tt


----------



## Thomas1

Oba są w użyciu. "sales platform" jest częstsze. 

 Tego typu rzeczy można sprawdzić na Google. Trzeba wpisać podane frazy między "" (podwójne cudzysłowy). Na przykład: "vending platform". Ale uwaga, bo na Google można znaleźć wszystko, łącznie z błędami, zawsze trzeba sprawdzać na jakich stronach są dane wyrażenia i w jakim kontekście.

PS: można też użyć "selling platform".


----------



## Ben Jamin

m4tt said:


> Cześć wszystkim,
> 
> ponownie zwracam się do osób zapoznanych z legalese. Tym razem mam wątpliwości przy przetłumaczeniu zwrotu 'platforma sprzedażowa'. Kontekst jest następujący:
> 
> 
> Mój pomysł jest taki: Whenever the herein Terms of Use mention the website, it should be interpreted as ________ maintained by the Vendor.
> 
> - sales platform
> - vending platform
> 
> ?
> 
> Best.
> m4tt


Czy ci, co tego używają sami to rozumieją?
Przypomina mi się "upiór dzienny" i "zwis ozdobny męski".


----------



## m4tt

Nie sądzę. Na tym polega legalese, żeby było to nadęto brzmiące pustosłowie.


----------



## jasio

m4tt said:


> Nie sądzę. Na tym polega legalese, żeby było to nadęto brzmiące pustosłowie.



Hospody, pomyłuj! 

Język prawniczy jest ścisły i jednoznaczny, jak matematyka. Każde słowo i każdy zwrot mają określone znaczenie. To, że wiąże się z nim określona stylistyka, to zupełnie inna historia. 

Prawdę mówiąc, ktoś kto tłumaczy "na serio" dokument prawny nie znając legalese i bez "opieki" prawnika musi być kamikadze, bo złe tłumaczenie może narazić na BARDZO poważne konsekwencje.


----------



## m4tt

Przez moją wiadomość przemawiała frustracja osoby, która próbuje się wgryźć w legalese. Jest jak piszesz, oczywiście. 

Moje tłumaczenie "na serio" na pewno zostanie zweryfikowane przez prawnika, także myślę, że będzie dobrze.


----------



## jasio

m4tt said:


> Moje tłumaczenie "na serio" na pewno zostanie zweryfikowane przez prawnika, także myślę, że będzie dobrze.



To już dobrze. 

Jak Ci proponowałem w innym wątku: najlepiej weź jakieś regulaminy serwisów amerykańskich - np. eBay, Amazon - i przypatrz się, jakiego języka i jakich zwrotów oni używają. Tu nie ma pola do wymyślania, po prostu trzeba sprawdzić, jak coś się nazywa, i tyle. Zwróć uwagę, że w dokumentach formalnych (niekoniecznie legalese) rzadko używa się np. 'buy' - tylko raczej 'purchase'. Czasem się używa 'conditions', a czasem 'terms', czasem 'guarantee', a czasem 'warranty' - i nie to jest dokładnie to samo.

Jeżeli tłumaczysz regulamin e-sklepu, to raczej jest to "sales platform", ewentualnie "retail platform" (choć różnica pomiędzy nimi trochę mi umyka; może 'sales' jest po prostu bardziej ogólne?). "vending platform" - na pewno nie.

Powodzenia!


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Język prawniczy jest ścisły i jednoznaczny, jak matematyka. Każde słowo i każdy zwrot mają określone znaczenie. To, że wiąże się z nim określona stylistyka, to zupełnie inna historia.


Pewnie tego uczą na studiach prawniczych, i może sami wierzą, że tak jest.
W rzeczywistości język prawniczy jest tak samo niedokładny jak każdy inny język fachowy, a na dodatek celowo tak ustawiony, żeby nieprawnicy nie mogli go zrozumieć. To, razem z niesamowicie zaciemniającą stylistyką i składnią daje monopol na rozumienie tekstów prawnych i ich interpretację.


----------



## jasio

Jesteś prawnikiem? Bo jeżeli nie, to jak możesz stwierdzić, że:



Ben Jamin said:


> W rzeczywistości język prawniczy jest tak samo niedokładny jak każdy inny język fachowy



Robiłeś w tym kierunku jakieś badania? 

I skąd wiesz, że: 


Ben Jamin said:


> celowo tak  ustawiony, żeby nieprawnicy nie mogli go zrozumieć



Tego, że jest to język hermetyczny, nie neguję tyle, że jest to cecha wielu, może nawet większości żargonów fachowych. Ale o języku cygańskim też w swoim czasie mówiono, że został celowo tak wymyślony, iżby postronni go zrozumieć nie mogli i nie mogli odkryć bezeceństw, które knują.

Zresztą nawet, jeżeli trochę przesadziłem z tą jednoznacznością, to nie zmienia to faktu, że żargon prawniczy jest znacznie bardziej precyzyjny od języka potocznego, więc stosowanie go bez właściwego rozumienia i przygotowania jest co najmniej ryzykowne.


----------



## Thomas1

Język z natury rzeczy jest nieprecyzyjny. Są temu poświęcone prace językoznawcze, na przykład: _Liczba gramatyczna polskich rzeczowników osobowych a ich odniesienie_, Marek Łaziński (tekst, plik PDF, dostępny na stronie Narodowego Korpusu Języka Polskiego).

A wracając do tematu:





jasio said:


> [...]
> Jeżeli tłumaczysz regulamin e-sklepu, to raczej jest to "sales platform", ewentualnie "retail platform" (choć różnica pomiędzy nimi trochę mi umyka; może 'sales' jest po prostu bardziej ogólne?). [...]


"retail" ma zawężone znaczenie -- czasownik oznacza sprzedawać detalicznie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Jesteś prawnikiem? Bo jeżeli nie, to jak możesz stwierdzić, że:
> 
> Robiłeś w tym kierunku jakieś badania?



Nie muszę być prawnikiem, żeby móc oceniać język aktów prawnych, wystarczy, że czytam dokumenty prawne i widzę jak są napisane. Poza tym zajmuję się na codzień terminologią fachową z wielu dziedzin, to mam porównanie.



jasio said:


> Tego, że jest to język hermetyczny, nie neguję tyle, że jest to cecha wielu, może nawet większości żargonów fachowych. Ale o języku cygańskim też w swoim czasie mówiono, że został celowo tak wymyślony, iżby postronni go zrozumieć nie mogli i nie mogli odkryć bezeceństw, które knują.
> 
> Zresztą nawet, jeżeli trochę przesadziłem z tą jednoznacznością, to nie zmienia to faktu, że żargon prawniczy jest znacznie bardziej precyzyjny od języka potocznego, więc stosowanie go bez właściwego rozumienia i przygotowania jest co najmniej ryzykowne.


Oczywiście, że przesadziłeś. Każdy język fachowy jest znacznie bardziej precyzyjny od języka potocznego, ale prawniczy się nie wyróżnia pod tym względem, jest pełen terminów bardzo nieprecyzyjnych i poddających się dużej interpretacji, oraz wąskich terminów prawno-technicznych. Języki dziedzin technicznych nie mają tej pierwszej grupy terminów. Co do intencji zaciemniania: dlaczego nie ma aktów prawnych, z których każdy inteligentny obywatel, którego one dotyczą mógłby doczytać się łatwo co prawo naprawdę stanowi? Popatrz następnie na honoraria adwokatów, i jak trudno dostać się do profesji nie mając adwokata w rodzinie. "Cui prodest" mawiali starożytni Rzymianie.


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> Język z natury rzeczy jest nieprecyzyjny.



Ale w tym momencie nie rozmawiamy o języku z natury, tylko o żargonie prawniczym. Zostawmy więc naturę na boku. 



Thomas1 said:


> "retail" ma zawężone znaczenie -- czasownik oznacza sprzedawać detalicznie.



Tak, wiem. Zastanawiałem się, czy tam nie ma jakiegoś kruczka, który mi umyka. 



Ben Jamin said:


> Każdy język fachowy jest znacznie bardziej precyzyjny od języka potocznego, ale prawniczy się nie wyróżnia pod tym względem, jest pełen terminów bardzo nieprecyzyjnych i poddających się dużej interpretacji,



Na przykład?



Ben Jamin said:


> Co do intencji zaciemniania: dlaczego nie ma aktów prawnych, z których każdy inteligentny obywatel, którego one dotyczą mógłby doczytać się łatwo co prawo naprawdę stanowi?



Może dlatego, że przeciętny obywatel nie jest w stanie przeczytać ze zrozumieniem instrukcji obsługi zwykłego telewizora (były na ten temat badania).



Ben Jamin said:


> Popatrz następnie na honoraria adwokatów, i jak trudno dostać się do profesji nie mając adwokata w rodzinie. "Cui prodest" mawiali starożytni Rzymianie.



A niejaki Modzelewski najpierw wprowadzał ustawę o VAT, a potem komercyjnie doradzał, jak ją omijać - ale czy to jest dowód na to, że język jest celowo zaciemniany? 

PS. Oczywiście wiem, że *niemal każdy* socjolekt pełni szereg funkcji, w tym wyróżniania osoby nim się posługujące z otoczenia, umożliwia ich wzajemną identyfikację i do pewnego stopnia ma też utrudniać niewtajemniczonym zrozumienie przekazu. Ale tu mówimy, jak sądzę, trochę o czymś innym.


----------



## jasio

Trochę nam się odjechało od problemów OP. 

Ale nawet, jeżeli moja opinia: 



jasio said:


> Język prawniczy jest ścisły i jednoznaczny, jak matematyka. Każde słowo i  każdy zwrot mają określone znaczenie.



jest przesadzona i przynajmniej jako uogólnienie należy ją traktować jako polemiczną parabolę (choć jak pamiętam umowy i regulaminy pisane przez prawników, to nie bardzo rozumiem, o co Ben Jaminowi chodzi; o ile niejednokrotnie rzeczywiście trzeba się dobrze zastanowić, żeby zrozumieć, co tam jest rzeczywiście napisane, o tyle nie przypominam sobie, żeby występowały jakieś wątpliwości co do rozumienia ZNACZENIA tekstu - a tego dotyczy słowo _precyzja_), ale nawet on się zgodził, że język prawniczy, jak każdy język fachowy,



Ben Jamin said:


> jest znacznie bardziej precyzyjny od języka potocznego



I tu wracamy do kwestii rzeczywiście istotnej z punktu widzenia OP, czyli mojej opinii, że żeby dobrze przetłumaczyć tekst prawniczy nie można ot tak przepisać tekst polski w potocznym języku obcym dowolnie żonglując synonimami i wyszukując co mniej zrozumiałe słowa w słowniku ogólnym.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Na przykład?


Obrona konieczna, akt nierządny, siła wyźsza.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Obrona konieczna, akt nierządny, siła wyźsza.



Na _aktach nierządnych_ się nie znam, ale zarówno _obrona konieczna_, jak i _siła wyższa_ akurat są dość dobrze zdefiniowane. Wiadomo, co te terminy znaczą, wiadomo, jakie są ich konsekwencje, więc AFAIK dyskusja dotyczy wyłącznie tego, czy okoliczności danego, konkretnego zdarzenia spełniają ich kryteria, czy nie. Ale to nie jest kwestia precyzji samego języka, tylko ocennego charakteru pewnych zdarzeń.


----------



## Thomas1

jasio said:


> Ale w tym momencie nie rozmawiamy o języku z  natury, tylko o żargonie prawniczym. Zostawmy więc naturę na boku.
> Tak, wiem. Zastanawiałem się, czy tam nie ma jakiegoś kruczka, który mi umyka.


To jest raczej niemożliwe. Język prawniczy, jak i prawny, jest oparty na bazie języka naturalnego.
Wspominasz  o kruczkach--w języku ogólnym mamy wyrażenie "kruczki prawne", które   bardzo często opierają się na nieprecyzyjności języka. Za przykład podam  interpretację liczby pojedynczej z artykułu, który przytoczyłem:
Zgromadzenia  wspólników odbywają się w siedzibie spółki, jeżeli umowa spółki nie  wskazuje innego miejsca na terytorium Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej.  Zgromadzenie wspólników może się odbyć również w innym miejscu na  terytorium Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej, jeżeli wszyscy wspólnicy wyrażą na  to zgodę na piśmie.
_Kodeks spółek handlowych_​
"inne  miejsce" oznacza jedno ustalone czy można wybrać ich kilka? Nie ma co  do tego zgody. Tego typu przykładów jest bardzo dużo i wcale nie muszą  to być skomplikowane terminy. Chyba nie będzie to nadużycie jeśli powiem że, każdy język naturalny, w tym wszystkie jego odmiany, jest nieprecyzyjny.


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> Wspominasz  o kruczkach--w języku ogólnym mamy wyrażenie "kruczki prawne", które   bardzo często opierają się na nieprecyzyjności języka.



Obawiam się, że najczęściej opierają się na nieumiejętności czytania tekstów prawniczych przez nie-prawników oraz braku umiejętności, czasu i chęci sprawdzenia zapisów w przepisach źródłowych, na których jest oparta umowa. Choć, oczywiście, część na pewno wykorzystuje niedostateczną precyzję języka. 



Thomas1 said:


> Zgromadzenia  wspólników odbywają się w siedzibie spółki, jeżeli umowa  spółki nie  wskazuje innego miejsca na terytorium Rzeczypospolitej  Polskiej.  Zgromadzenie wspólników może się odbyć również w innym  miejscu na  terytorium Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej, jeżeli wszyscy  wspólnicy wyrażą na  to zgodę na piśmie.
> _Kodeks spółek handlowych_​
> "inne  miejsce" oznacza jedno ustalone czy można wybrać ich kilka? Nie  ma co  do tego zgody.



Dlaczego ustalone? Dla mnie użycie liczby pojedynczej w drugim zdaniu oznacza zdarzenie jednorazowe. Jeżeli KSH nie dopuszcza przeprowadzenia Zgromadzenia przy pomocy środków porozumiewania się na odległość, to Zgromadzenie musi się odbyć w jednym miejscu. Moja interpretacja jest taka, że Umowa Spółki określa miejsce odbywania Zgromadzenia (by default - siedziba), natomiast wspólnicy mogą w określonym trybie zdecydować o jednorazowym wyjątku (jednorazowym - tzn. następnym razem muszą ponownie podjąć decyzję). 

Inna rzecz, że prawnicy wykazują stałą tendencję do testowania cierpliwości sądu i ustawodawcy. 



Thomas1 said:


> Tego typu przykładów jest bardzo dużo i wcale nie  muszą  to być skomplikowane terminy.



Pytanie, czy "inne miejsce" jest terminem prawniczym czy terminem potocznym użytym w dokumencie prawnym. 



Thomas1 said:


> Chyba nie będzie to nadużycie jeśli  powiem że, każdy język naturalny, w tym wszystkie jego odmiany, jest  nieprecyzyjny.



"Precyzja" nie jest pojęciem zero-jedynkowym, lecz rozmytym. Równie dobrze można więc powiedzieć, że np. każdy język fachowy jest precyzyjny - w stopniu wymaganym przez jego użytkowników.


----------



## Thomas1

jasio said:


> Obawiam się, że najczęściej opierają się na nieumiejętności czytania tekstów prawniczych przez nie-prawników oraz braku umiejętności, czasu i chęci sprawdzenia zapisów w przepisach źródłowych, na których jest oparta umowa. Choć, oczywiście, część na pewno wykorzystuje niedostateczną precyzję języka.


W praktyce można znaleźć bardzo dużo przypadków wykorzystywania nieprecyzyjności języka, na przykład, zapisów prawa, ale nie w tym rzecz ile. Chodzi o sam fakt, że język jest nieprecyzyjny, co daje pole do różnej interpretacji jednego słowa bądź sformułowania. [To o, czym piszesz, jest jeszcze czymś innym, bo ludzie, którzy nie mają na co dzień styczności z danym typem tekstów, mogą mieć kłopot z ich zrozumieniem (powodów może być mnóstwo). Ale to nie jest wyłącznie domena tekstów prawnych czy prawniczych.]



jasio said:


> Dlaczego ustalone? Dla mnie użycie liczby pojedynczej w drugim zdaniu oznacza zdarzenie jednorazowe. Jeżeli KSH nie dopuszcza przeprowadzenia Zgromadzenia przy pomocy środków porozumiewania się na odległość, to Zgromadzenie musi się odbyć w jednym miejscu. Moja interpretacja jest taka, że Umowa Spółki określa miejsce odbywania Zgromadzenia (by default - siedziba), natomiast wspólnicy mogą w określonym trybie zdecydować o jednorazowym wyjątku (jednorazowym - tzn. następnym razem muszą ponownie podjąć decyzję).
> 
> Inna rzecz, że prawnicy wykazują stałą tendencję do testowania cierpliwości sądu i ustawodawcy.


Ustalone, bo trzeba je ustalić/wyznaczyć. Problem polega na tym, czy przepis należy rozumieć tak, że wyznacza się tylko jedno miejsce wszystkich zgromadzeń poza siedzibą spółki, czy za każdym razem kiedy zwołuje się zgromadzenie poza siedzibą spółki może to być różne miejsce. 


jasio said:


> Pytanie, czy "inne miejsce" jest terminem prawniczym czy terminem potocznym użytym w dokumencie prawnym.


To nie ma znaczenia w tym przypadku, bo oba podsystemy mają tę samą podstawę. Chodzi o możliwość różnej interpretacji tej samej frazy, która wynika z nieprecyzyjności całego systemu, czyli języka naturalnego (to może być polski, angielski czy jakikolwiek inny język naturalny). System daje narzędzia, przez co prawie każdy jego podsystem jest w mniejszym lub większym stopniu nieprecyzyjny (mówię prawie, bo nie wiem, czy są jakieś żargony, które są zawsze jednoznaczne).


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> Chodzi o sam fakt, że język jest nieprecyzyjny, co daje pole do różnej interpretacji jednego słowa bądź sformułowania.



Samo określenie "nieprecyzyjny" jest nieprecyzyjne. Bo co niby miałoby ono znaczyć? Odstępstwo od precyzji absolutnej? Bez sensu, bo wtedy wszystko byłoby nieprecyzyjne, więc i samo słowo byłoby pozbawione znaczenia. A w każdym innym przypadku różnica pomiędzy "precyzyjny", a "nieprecyzyjny" jest ilościowe, a nie jakościowe! W tej sytuacji nasza dyskusja przypomina przypisywane scholastykom debaty o tym, ile diabłów się mieści na końcu szpilki. 

Nota bene, matematyka, do której się nieopatrznie odwołałem, potrafi opisać taką sytuację; polecam logikę rozmytą. 

Ale, jak już pisałem, ma to mały związek z problemami OP. Bowiem: 



jasio said:


> nawet, jeżeli moja opinia jest przesadzona i przynajmniej jako uogólnienie należy ją traktować jako polemiczną parabolę (...) żeby dobrze przetłumaczyć tekst prawniczy nie można ot tak przepisać tekst polski w potocznym języku obcym dowolnie żonglując synonimami i wyszukując co mniej zrozumiałe słowa w słowniku ogólnym.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Na _aktach nierządnych_ się nie znam, ale zarówno _obrona konieczna_, jak i _siła wyższa_ akurat są dość dobrze zdefiniowane. Wiadomo, co te terminy znaczą, wiadomo, jakie są ich konsekwencje, więc AFAIK dyskusja dotyczy wyłącznie tego, czy okoliczności danego, konkretnego zdarzenia spełniają ich kryteria, czy nie. Ale to nie jest kwestia precyzji samego języka, tylko ocennego charakteru pewnych zdarzeń.



Niejaki Jacques Derrida był bardzo przejęty nieprecyzyjnością języka, i po długich rozmyślaniach doszedł do wniosku że porozumieć się za pomocą języka nie można wcale. Oczywiście przypomina to słynny paradoks strzały Zenona z Elei, i tak ten wniosek należy traktować. Naoczna obserwacja świata pokazuje, że ludzie potrafią porozumiewać sią na tyle skutecznie. żeby wysłać pojazd na księżyc i kierować niezwykle skomplikowanymi operacjami z udziałem tysięcy ludzi. Wpuszczanie dyskusji w kanał rozmyślań nad nieprecyzyjnością słowa *nieprecyzyjny *przypomina m właśnie metodę Derridy. 
Wracając jednak do Twojego stwierdzenia że świetnie rozumiesz pojęcie „*obrona konieczna*”, to nie mam do tego żadnych zastrzeżeń. Sęk w tym, że człowiek A będzie rozumiał to po swojemu,  a jeszcze inaczej będzie to rozumiał sędzia X gdy Cię będzie sądził za uszkodzenie napastnika któremu dałeś odpór. 
*Nieprecyzyjny *oznacza taki, którego granic nie można dokładnie wyznaczyć. Słowo *duży *jest nieprecyzyjne, podczas gdy wyrażenie „*mający 10 mm średnicy i 100 mm długości*” jest o wiele bardziej precyzyjne.


----------



## m4tt

Skoro wątek został i tak przeraźliwie zaspamowany, dorzucę jeszcze jedno pytanie z legalese, już bez związku z platformą sprzedażową. 

Mam w regulaminie taki podpunkt: 


> _W razie uwzględnienia reklamacji, Sprzedający zobowiązuje się uzgodnić termin i tryb wymiany rzeczy będącej przedmiotem reklamowanej rzeczy._



Ktoś miałby pomysł, jak potraktować uzg_odnienie trybu wymiany rzeczy będącej przedmiotem reklamowanej rzeczy_? Brzmi to po polsku źle, nieładnie, ale taki podpunkt funkcjonuje w języku regulaminowym. Sprawdzałem. Na razie mam to:

In case of the complaint being considered, Seller is obliged to set the date _______ the goods that are subject to the complaint. 
_lub_
In case of consideration of the complaint, [...]

Best.
m4tt


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Wracając jednak do Twojego stwierdzenia że świetnie rozumiesz pojęcie „*obrona konieczna*”, to nie mam do tego żadnych zastrzeżeń. Sęk w tym, że człowiek A będzie rozumiał to po swojemu,  a jeszcze inaczej będzie to rozumiał sędzia X gdy Cię będzie sądził za uszkodzenie napastnika któremu dałeś odpór.



Kryteria uznania czynu za obronę konieczną są dobrze zdefiniowane i opisane. Natomiast różnica interpretacji, czy konkretny czyn wypełnia znamiona obrony koniecznej jest kwestią oceny dowodów i nie ma związku z językową stroną zagadnienia.

*Przykład*: 
Jednym z kryteriów uznania czynu za obronę konieczną jest bezpośrednie zagrożenie. Jeżeli więc sędzia da wiarę poszkodowanemu, że nie chciał na mnie napadać, tylko mnie potrącił, bo go zawiało w moją stronę, a sięgając do kieszeni szukał telefonu, a nie noża, to uzna, że niebezpieczeństwo było wyimaginowane, więc nie było podstaw do obrony koniecznej.


----------



## jasio

m4tt said:


> Mam w regulaminie taki podpunkt:
> 
> _"W razie uwzględnienia reklamacji, Sprzedający zobowiązuje się  uzgodnić termin i tryb wymiany rzeczy będącej przedmiotem reklamowanej  rzeczy"_
> 
> Ktoś miałby pomysł, jak potraktować uzg_odnienie trybu wymiany rzeczy będącej przedmiotem reklamowanej rzeczy_? Brzmi to po polsku źle, nieładnie, ale taki podpunkt funkcjonuje w języku regulaminowym. Sprawdzałem.



Jak sprawdzałeś? Z prawnikiem? To niech Ci powie, co to znaczy. 

Ja zapuściłem żurawia do gugla, który znalazł raptem 15 wystąpień. Jak dla mnie, to nie oznacza "funkcjonowania w języku regulaminowym", tylko raczej sugeruje, że chłopaki ściągali "profesjonalny" regulamin jeden od drugiego. 

Dla mnie ten zwrot wygląda, jakby ktoś w trybie poprawek zmienił "tryb wymiany rzeczy będącej przedmiotem reklamacji" na "tryb wymiany reklamowanej rzeczy" (albo odwrotnie) i potem przekleił treść do internetu bez zaakceptowania poprawek. Wtedy wychodzą takie kwiatki. Zresztą word potrafi sam z siebie przywrócić tekst skasowany w trybie poprawek przy okazji wprowadzania zmian w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie.


Pozwól, że powtórzę: *w sprawach prawnych autorytatywna jest opinia prawnika, a nie gugla czy anonimowych uczestników forum internetowego*.


----------



## m4tt

> Jak sprawdzałeś? Z prawnikiem?


Z prawnikiem Guglem, właśnie. 

Ok, poprawiam się. Zwrot funkcjonuje w języku regulaminowym 15 'chłopaków'  

Abstrahując od tego, skąd wyszedł ten kwiatek, przetłumaczyć muszę. Gdyby komuś przyszedł pomysł do głowy, byłbym wdzięczny za podzielenie się nim. 

Best.
m4tt


----------



## jasio

m4tt said:


> Abstrahując od tego, skąd wyszedł ten kwiatek, przetłumaczyć muszę. Gdyby komuś przyszedł pomysł do głowy, byłbym wdzięczny za podzielenie się nim.



Gdybym to ja tłumaczył, to bym przetłumaczył przy założeniu, że polski tekst jest w oczywisty sposób błędny, podczas tłumaczenia bym ten błąd poprawił i zwrócił klientowi uwagę na możliwość wystąpienia błędu w tekście polskim. Ewentualnie najpierw bym skonsultował z klientem, czy na pewno tekst jest poprawny i niech klient zdecyduje, co z nim zrobić.

Nie znam klienta, nie znam sprawy z pierwszej ręki, ale z pozycji klienta powiem Ci, że zawsze mnie strasznie wkurza, jak tłumacz nie rozumie tekstu i rzeźbi, bo potem muszę stracić dużo czasu na poprawianiu ewidentnych baboli. Ale innych klientów może wkurzać co innego.


----------



## m4tt

Wielkie dzięki za pomoc, jasio. Wpadłem na _exchange procedure_. Chyba przy tym zostanę.

Za cenną radę też dzięki. W tłumaczeniach siedzę dopiero od pół roku (świeżaczek po studiach). Żmudna robota, ale lubię ją całkiem. Dużo się uczę. 

edit. Odnośnie Twojej adnotacji do jednej z powyższych wiadomości. Żeby mieć co z prawnikiem skonsultować, muszę najpierw tekst przetłumaczyć. Opinia anonimowych osób też może być pomocna. Jestem daleki od bagatelizowania powagi sprawy. 

Best.
m4tt


----------



## jasio

m4tt said:


> Wielkie dzięki za pomoc, jasio. Wpadłem na _exchange procedure_. Chyba przy tym zostanę.



Zawsze myślałem, że _a faulty product is repaired, returned, or replaced_ - ale ja się nie znam.


----------

